# Should You Supply Your Workers with Tools?



## Claylightning (Nov 20, 2011)

I feel that skilled craftsman should have their own tools I'd a mason shows up on my job without tools he came to the wrong place now a laborer should at least carry a tape and hammer, but the more tools you invest in the closer you'll be to getting on the wall and making wages


----------



## Justa Goodolboy (Dec 1, 2015)

I will provide the majority of tools you will see being used on my job sites for several reasons. The article doesn't really go into the mindset and reasoning behind WHY it is important for the person reading the wall and the person cutting material to have the exact same tape measure which is the absolute MOST IMPORTANT hand tool that will stop a job site if someone doesn't have one and has to repeatedly ask. The other reason why I purchase in pairs is so these tapes are equally used. 
Have you ever noticed that play at the end of the tape measure tip? As those rivets loosen, that may throw your measurement off an extra 1/16-1/8 of an inch which depending on the project could be crucial. 
I also like a certain visual level of professionalism and as I replace certain tools, I replace with equal or greater quality than I already owned. 
Most important reason isn't just to have the latest or best looking, but having tools and equipment that will last and handle the task at hand.
You can get away with less expensive elsewhere by going to places like Harbor Freight for trowels, speed squares, certain blades, and even a inexpensive power tool that doesn't get heavily tasked, and they do have a great return and exchange policy in all fairness BUT, consistency of tools for workers not only looks cool, it helps keep the work consistent. 
I've had guys show up with absolutely nothing but I made sure that they had what they needed to do their job while they were there...I try to keep one of my older pouches around and with an average of 6-8 tape measures on my work van, as well as plenty of hammers, and other hand tools necessary. 
Some contractors should take into consideration that $70-100 in tools to set up a rig may not be anything to them, it could be everything to the guy just starting his career and will likely make $400-500 a week!


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

If you are buying the man's tools, Don't try to pretend he is a Sub-Contractor.....


----------



## Lhcservices (Nov 15, 2014)

I agree with Scott. A anybody in this field should have basic tools. Nothing worst than a craftsman showing up to a jobsite talking bout "I been doing this for twenty years", yet you don't have basic tools.....get outta here!


----------



## cxeckma (Sep 24, 2017)

Fourth Generation brings up a good point, I had a subcontractor that I let use my tools and a test of an "employee" vs "subcontractor" was if I provide the tools or not. Thus at the end of a 6 month job he filed for unemployment, even with a contract and invoices, he was found to be an employee and I was liable for the taxes and unemployment.


----------



## Grandpa John (Feb 3, 2011)

The one tool that is constantly missing is a common pencil.
It drives me bug nuts to have a guy show up on a project professing to have years of experience wondering around trying to bum a pencil.
Really, is there a more important tool in the old tool bag than a pencil?
I typically start the day with three or four and usually end up with one by 5:00


----------



## RSC1 (Mar 9, 2018)

I am a employee for a general contracting company and I am expected to bring all my own tools, pay for parking (20-30$) a day and when driving all day to pick up material-have to pay for my own gas.I can write these thing a off in my taxes but I feel like I’m being treated as a sub contractor. It not being paid as one.Am I getting jerked around?


----------



## Crossman20 (Oct 5, 2018)

The play on the end of a tape is there for a very specific reason, namely to eliminate that 1/16" to 1/8" play that you mention of.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes.

Why can't the foreman order the stuff a day ahead and keep you working at your trade?
Sometimes the help must train the management, gently...

?Why are YOU the one picked to perform the "overhead" tasks? least productive, or the FNG? or just the only one he trusts to work out of sight???


----------

